# Honda quality transmissions, on nissan



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok guys, i was just wandering. Why, if nissan knew that the SR20DE/T would be such a huge power house, would they put such a crappy transmission in a car. i mean, under regular driving conditions, all transmissions will do pretty much the same job, but nissan knew that we weren't gonna buy this car just to take grandma to church and back. Look, in my 93 nissan Sentra SE-R, it only has 100 thousand miles, and i have all maintenance records on the car since the day or purchase, i mean everything was done by the book on this car. i use Mobil 1 synthetic racing fluid, and only top of the line products for my car, yet the trans missions fifth gear went out on me on the highway two days ago. Why wouldn;t nissan put a better tranny in such a power house of a car!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i think just about every nissan has crappy transmissing. especially the autos


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

word...i just had my shitbox auto tranny replaced


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

There's a weak link in everything.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey nissan has gott to make money some how


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno.I have beaten my trans senseless since the day I bought it(New)and have had no problems with it.Maybe it's that it is a RWD manual that has kept it good for so long.It seems that newer vehicles with computer controlled automatic transmissions are much more trouble prone and expensive to fix than they should be.The 5th gear pop out seems to be a common problem with the FWD SR20 trans so maybe there's a design flaw.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you said it bro... NIssan has made an attempt to fix this problem in the newer sentra 2.0's......HEY! wait a minite. Mabe i should just buy a manual tranny for a 97 sentra 2.0, and vamoosh. No fifth gear pop out to worry about!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

apparently, the nissan engineers did not have or ran out of time when it came time to design and R&D the SR20 FWD 5spds. u could always cyro and weld the case and use a heavier tranny fluid. or u could use that new PAR gear set with a welded case.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

woah, way too technical. but it makes sense


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Its funny you crackin on my tranny cause my first and second gear syncros went bad, not to mention a stock clutch that wont take an order. But hey, I still have all five gears, sucka!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey, you mabe have all five gears, but i wont need fifth to kick that rx7's ass in the quarter. especially if your gonna run a 17.8 like you did last time. My 15.5 will eat you while you are still alive......heheheheheheheheeee (assuming i actuall get a 15.5, and not a 17.1, like i did last time, but either way, i will win!) (acid trip) heheheheheee


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

i doubt it. Cause I'm not gonna spin off the line like last time. Clutch slip...yea. I should be able to just slam in second and make that work. Then comes third gear. And you know what happens in third gear.


----------

